# Reflective Tape Ugh!



## Monark Owner (Sep 5, 2019)

I just came by this Roadmaster in very nice condition. Unfortunately, someone has applied reflective tape many years ago on the tank and fenders. I have read some threads on removing such tape, such as a hair dryer/heat gun, and chemical removers such as for decals. I was wondering if anyone has ever tried hot/boiling water? I think it would not harm the paint, and would likely loosen the adhesive.
 The bike has otherwise retained much of its original paint, and there is minimal rust. I would what ever necessary to remove this unsightly tape, and not harm the underlying paint.
Any advice would be appreciated, and thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## mpdoan2 (Sep 5, 2019)

How about goo gone?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 5, 2019)

Heat gun is your best bet. Never tried boiling water--let us know how that works. V/r Shawn


----------



## Monark Owner (Sep 5, 2019)

I guess I will try Goo gone first I guess, than the boiling water. I am a little afraid of the heat gun damaging the paint, but will go that route if all else fails. Local hardware store has Goo gone.


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ve removed reflective tape from an original paint bike and the heat gun is the best way to go. 
Heat it up until the material starts to soften up. I used a plastic putty knife to scrape it off while it was hot. Repeat as needed.

It won’t harm the paint but heat and scrape in increments.


----------



## mpdoan2 (Sep 5, 2019)

Good call. I had some tubular tire glue I could not get off for the life of me. The goo gone took it right off. Same with other stuff I thought I’d never get off.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 5, 2019)

Listen to the boys!   Heat gun and I use a plastic copy of a single edged razor blade ( Harbor Freight)    You are not trying to burn it off and do small sections at a time. Don't try and do the whole piece of tape with one heating.   Heat, scrape a couple inch section and move on.  Take your time and you will be happy.  You still will need Goo Gone for the glue residue still there.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 5, 2019)

hair dryer/heat gun


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 5, 2019)

Yep Goo Gone just for the residue. Personally I like lacquer thinner best. Goo Gone ain’t gonna faze those if they’ve been on there a while. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Sep 5, 2019)

this process is tedious but will work with patience.


----------



## Monark Owner (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks so much guys. I will let you know how I make out.


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 5, 2019)

Monark Owner said:


> View attachment 1058608
> 
> I just came by this Roadmaster in very nice condition. Unfortunately, someone has applied reflective tape many years ago on the tank and fenders. I have read some threads on removing such tape, such as a hair dryer/heat gun, and chemical removers such as for decals. I was wondering if anyone has ever tried hot/boiling water? I think it would not harm the paint, and would likely loosen the adhesive.
> The bike has otherwise retained much of its original paint, and there is minimal rust. I would what ever necessary to remove this unsightly tape, and not harm the underlying paint.
> ...



Hair dryer has always worked great for me. Peals right off.


----------



## Monark Owner (Sep 6, 2019)

“listen to the boys “ says Schwinnbikebob, and that’s what I did. Armed with a heat gun, plastic putty knife, and Goo Gone, I was able to remove all of the reflective tape, while leaving the underlying finish intact. Thank you very much to those who responded with advice, it was very helpful to say the least.


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 6, 2019)

mpdoan2 said:


> Good call. I had some tubular tire glue I could not get off for the life of me. The goo gone took it right off. Same with other stuff I thought I’d never get off.



Can't even get that crap off of my hands. Even tried Alcohol. Now I know, thanks!


----------



## kasper (Sep 18, 2019)

I dont like goo gone if you have screens or water slides goo gone will wipe them away if not extremely careful I always go with the heat gun start slowly and work at it.


----------

